# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  سهر حتى شروق الشمس

## saousana

مساء الخير على الجميع 

مرة احمد الزعبي كتب في اكتشافات الاعضاء او شو بتحكي للي في بالك هسة انه شوفت شروق الشمس حلوة كتير وبتريح وما في زيها . 
ومن يومها ضل الموضوع في بالي .. مع اني جربتها مرة قبل هيك بس لازمها مرة تانية 
هاي دعوة مني للجميع اللي حابب يسهر حتى شروق الشمس .... 
والموضوع مفتوح 
الواحد يكتب شو حس .. شو خطر على باله 
واللي حابب يصور وينزل الصور هون كمان بصير " انا عن نفسي ناوية اعمل هيك "  :Db465236ff: 


بانتظاركم  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

وانا معك...
مع اني كل يوم بشوفه... :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

فكرة حلوة

رح احاول اظل اليوم :Bl (3):

----------


## saousana

> وانا معك...
> مع اني كل يوم بشوفه...


اهلا وسهلا فيكي  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
لا انا ما بقدر بس اليوم بدي اتحدى حالي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> فكرة حلوة
> 
> رح احاول اظل اليوم


اهلا وسهلا فيك عبادة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الليلة صباحي  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  

وعالسطوح كمان رح اراقب ...

بس للأسف ما في دخان ... :Cry2: 

انا محتاج كتير لمنظر الشروق :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

شكرا سوسن لساتك متذكرة ...الموضوع شجعني :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> الليلة صباحي  
> 
> وعالسطوح كمان رح اراقب ...
> 
> بس للأسف ما في دخان ...
> 
> انا محتاج كتير لمنظر الشروق
> 
> شكرا سوسن لساتك متذكرة ...الموضوع شجعني


اهلا وسهلا فيك احمد  :SnipeR (62):  
اه ضل في بالي من وقتها وبما انه الكل معطل وفاضي 
خليها تكون تجربة جماعية

----------


## عُبادة

> الليلة صباحي  
> 
> وعالسطوح كمان رح اراقب ...
> 
> بس للأسف ما في دخان ...
> 
> انا محتاج كتير لمنظر الشروق
> 
> شكرا سوسن لساتك متذكرة ...الموضوع شجعني



شايف ابو حميد

شكله ما إلي نصيب انام اليوم :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

جربتها  كثير .. حلوه 
بس اليوم ما بقدر عندي سوره ع الحصن بكره  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

> جربتها  كثير .. حلوه 
> بس اليوم ما بقدر عندي سوره ع الحصن بكره


مش مشكلة خيرها بغيرها الجايات كتار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مش مشكلة خيرها بغيرها الجايات كتار


ابصر بجوز ما ظل جايات  :Db465236ff:  :Bl (35):

----------


## غسان

والله فكره حلوه  :Db465236ff:  

اكيد الصور  من عندي احلى شي  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
اي ما انتو بتنامو على ال1 وبتصحولي على ال 7 المغرب
يا هملالي بكره مش رح تفطروا  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

> والله فكره حلوه  
> 
> اكيد الصور  من عندي احلى شي


اهلين غسان 
يللا صور وحط وبعدين بنحكم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> اي ما انتو بتنامو على ال1 وبتصحولي على ال 7 المغرب
> يا هملالي بكره مش رح تفطروا


قدها ام السوس قدها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> اي ما انتو بتنامو على ال1 وبتصحولي على ال 7 المغرب
> يا هملالي بكره مش رح تفطروا


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
لا تخافي رح اصحى قبلك

----------


## دمعة فرح

والله ياام السوس شكلها ام الجود نعست بدي انام انتوا  نزلوا  الصور وانا بكره بشوفهم... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> والله ياام السوس شكلها ام الجود نعست بدي انام انتوا  نزلوا  الصور وانا بكره بشوفهم...


على راحتك ام الجود 
كنت حابيتك معنا  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## عُبادة

اه صحيح

اي ساعة بتشرق الشمس؟؟ :Bl (35):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مممممممممممم انا ما بعرف اي ساعة 
مين عنده فكرة ؟[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عبادة مش تصور وتنزل الصور بعد الشروق بدقيقة هاي مش مسابقة خذ راحتك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:Bl (35):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

6:13 وقت الشروق ...عبادة بنزل الصور 6:14 :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> عبادة مش تصور وتنزل الصور بعد الشروق بدقيقة هاي مش مسابقة خذ راحتك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> 6:13 وقت الشروق ...عبادة بنزل الصور 6:14


لا تخاف على ال6:14 بكون بفراشي :SnipeR (2):  :SnipeR (2):

----------


## غسان

> عبادة مش تصور وتنزل الصور بعد الشروق بدقيقة هاي مش مسابقة خذ راحتك


_تحشيششششششش   _ 
_   _

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> لا تخاف على ال6:14 بكون بفراشي


عبادة بإمكانك تنزلهم بكرا الساعة 8 مسا بنولك الاجر والثواب خلي الاعضاء يفرحولهم مرة :Db465236ff: 

شكلوا رح ارصد لحالي المنظر مش شايف في حركة :Db465236ff: 

شو بلشت الخيانات :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]انا سهرانة بصمت  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عبادة الليلة بالسهرة كان نعسان مبين من عيونو التعب والنعس وهسه بعد السحور مين ما اقنعو يظل صاحي للستة :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

وانا سهران كمان  :Smile:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  لا بظل بظل ... اخر تواجد اله قبل ثلث ساعه .. 

بس كيف ونفوز عليهم باخر لعبه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اصلا هم شنصت معهم بالأول :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  
اه مش طبيعي ورقهم .. قد ما هوه حلو عباده صوره  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62): لحد الان موجود

بس الله اعلم كمان شوي :SnipeR (83):

----------


## غسان

_وينهم .؟؟؟ بطل حد يبين ..؟؟_ 

_عبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااده .._ 

_سوووووووووووووسسسسسسسسسن_ 

_ابوحميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد .؟؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## saousana

[align=center]انا هون  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (50): صامدون

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

انا طالع عالسطوح

----------


## غسان

انا تقريبا كملت تصوير

----------


## غسان

_بطل حد يجاوب شكلهم صوروا وراحوا ناموا .._

----------


## عُبادة

يا الله تصبحوا عللى خير :Smile:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]ما صورت 
بكرة بحكيلكم ليش 
يللا تصبحو على خير 
اول مرة بعملها بكل حياتي اسهر للساعة 6 ونص وخمسة [/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هسه نزلت ... يالله ما احلى فيروز مع الشروق ذكرتني بأيام التوجيهي :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## غسان

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## محمد العزام

والله ياسوسن اذا ما بدي اكون كذاب يعني بدك بدك تحكي تقريبا كل يوم بشوف هالمنظر 



يسلموا على موضوعك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
موضوع حلو ، معظم ايام العطلة بشهد هالمنظر ، بهذيك اللحظة كل الكون بتكاتف حتى يخلق لحظة ولا اروع منها ، حتى طعم الهوا بكون غير  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## دمعة فرح

وين الصور؟!....
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]اهلين فيكم محمد ومحمد  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]اللي صار مبارح :  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انه اللي صمد للنهاية انا وغسان و احمد الزعبي وعبادة 
وضلينا صاحيين حتى الشروق 
طبعا انا هاي اول مرة بحياتي بسهر لهاد الوقت " كما ذكرت سابقا "  :Db465236ff:  
شفت شروق الشمس مرة او مرتين قبل هيك بس كل مرة بروعة اول مرة اكيد  :Cry2: 
وعلى اساس نصور والشباب عملوها مسابقة من حالهم لبالهم .. لا وغسان قرر انه هو ما فاز 
وانا كنت حابة عنجد وكثير انه اصور 
اللي صار انه انا ما شفتها مناسبة طالعة على السطح الساعة 6 واصور وخصوصا سطح بنايتنا واطي واللي بشوفني بفكرني بصور في بيته 
فما صورت .... وتنازلت عن جائزة المسابقة اللي مش موجودة للشباب  :Db465236ff: 
يللا شباب نزلو صوركم  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## شذى الياسمين

موضوع حلو كتير وفيه مغامره
اكيد شروق الشمس حلو متل غروبها ...
ان شاء الله اظل صاحيه و اشوف هالمنظر ..

----------


## دمعة فرح

والله يا سوسن شكلوا ما حد صور الكل ما صدق وهو يشوف الشروق ويرجع ينام .... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> والله يا سوسن شكلوا ما حد صور الكل ما صدق وهو يشوف الشروق ويرجع ينام ....


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يعني هيك شي ... النوم بعد السحور وبس ...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

خلص انا بكره بصور الشروق :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و بصور حالي و انا بالشرت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و الشرت رح يكون تحت الركبه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وله يهمكوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

انا بموت على شروق الشمس بجنن :Eh S(2): 

و فعلا عندي مجموعه صور من اخر فتره..راح احاول انزلهم

----------


## saousana

> موضوع حلو كتير وفيه مغامره
> اكيد شروق الشمس حلو متل غروبها ...
> ان شاء الله اظل صاحيه و اشوف هالمنظر ..


اهلا وسهلا فيكي شذى 
الموضوع مفتوح كل يوم وبأي وقت 
صوري ونزلي وبفوزك بالمسابقة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> والله يا سوسن شكلوا ما حد صور الكل ما صدق وهو يشوف الشروق ويرجع ينام ....


لا مش معقول 
كلهم بدهم يصورو على اساس 
ما بعرف عنهم الشباب لحد الان ما حد رد خبر 
يللا معنا الايام طويلة اللي بده يصور يصور  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> خلص انا بكره بصور الشروق
> 
> و بصور حالي و انا بالشرت
> 
> و الشرت رح يكون تحت الركبه
> 
> وله يهمكوا


لا بس الشروق 
شو بدنا في الشورتات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> انا بموت على شروق الشمس بجنن
> 
> و فعلا عندي مجموعه صور من اخر فتره..راح احاول انزلهم


لو انك كتني معي مبارح  :Eh S(2): 
يللا حملي صورك ونزليهم دموع  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بلكي قدرت اليوم ..  
لانه اليوم كان متعب  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دمعة فرح

> خلص انا بكره بصور الشروق
> 
> و بصور حالي و انا بالشرت
> 
> و الشرت رح يكون تحت الركبه
> 
> وله يهمكوا


بس مو تنسى الشروق وانته بتصور بحالك.... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

انا لما كنت بالعطله الصيفيه كنت يوميا اشوف الشرووق 

كنت احسن جواي طاقه يعني مجرد اشوف الشمس بقدر ما انام 

كثيره حلوووه

----------


## دموع الورد

هدول الصورتين على الماشي

الباقي بحطهم بعدين
يا رب يكونوا حلوين و واضحين :Eh S(2):

----------


## دمعة فرح

حلوين دموع يسلموا اديكي.... :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

صورتهم امبارح الصبح بس ما كنت فاضي امبارح ارفعهم 

يمكن مش زابطات لاني كنت مستعجل بدي انزل انام :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

حلوين عباده :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]حلوين الصور عبادة ودموع  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> حلوين عباده





> [align=center]حلوين الصور عبادة ودموع [/align]




 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): thanks

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بتعرف انه عندي مشكله

البيت عنا 4 طوابق و بس اطلع عالسطوح و بدي اصور الشروق ما رح يزبط لأنه العماره الي قبالنا 5 طوابق

يعني كانت المهمه صعبه شوي

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تيتو

مساء الخير خالد و أحلى مسى لأحلى أبو الخل 

مساء الخير عبادة 

مساء الخير بشار 

مساء الخير ل دموع الورد  :Eh S(2):

----------


## حاملة المسك

انا عادة بسهر وبشوف الشروق 
 **احساس جميل صراحه**

----------


## تيتو

مساء الخير كيفك و شو أخبارك

----------


## معاذ القرعان

والله الشعور بجنن .. طبعا احللى شي انه مرة سهرنا بالبحر الميت للصبح كان المنظر روعة .. اليوم صورت صورة بس كان في غيوم  :Frown:

----------


## دموع الورد

> والله الشعور بجنن .. طبعا احللى شي انه مرة سهرنا بالبحر الميت للصبح كان المنظر روعة .. اليوم صورت صورة بس كان في غيوم


عنجد كتير حلوه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اليوم سهرت عنجد من إمبارح لحتى لآن مش جايلي نوم

----------


## دليلة

بحياتي ماسهرت للشروق مرة وقديمة كنا في رحلة الى الصحراء وتعطلت السيارة   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

شعلنا النار وضلينا صاحيين للصبح شي يجنن بجد مابنساها الشروق غير في الصحراء

----------


## تيتو

كثير بظلني حتى الشروق لما نكون طالع عند صحابي

----------


## keana

موضوعك كتير حلو سوسن

انا صورت صورتين وحده للغروب وحده للشروق 
والبطل الي بعرف اياه الغروب واياه الشروق

----------


## saousana

> والله الشعور بجنن .. طبعا احللى شي انه مرة سهرنا بالبحر الميت للصبح كان المنظر روعة .. اليوم صورت صورة بس كان في غيوم


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> بحياتي ماسهرت للشروق مرة وقديمة كنا في رحلة الى الصحراء وتعطلت السيارة  
> 
> شعلنا النار وضلينا صاحيين للصبح شي يجنن بجد مابنساها الشروق غير في الصحراء


بتخيل انه رح يكون اشي رهيب 
زي الافلام  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> موضوعك كتير حلو سوسن
> 
> انا صورت صورتين وحده للغروب وحده للشروق 
> والبطل الي بعرف اياه الغروب واياه الشروق


طيب وينهم الصور امون ؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

اكيد اكيد اكيد 
بحب الغروب اكثر شي  :SnipeR (62): 
وكمان بحب النوم يعني ما بسهر كثير 
راح احاول اسهر حتى الشروق  :Smile:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

وانتوا بعدكوا بتحكوا بهاذ الموضوع

----------


## saousana

> اكيد اكيد اكيد 
> بحب الغروب اكثر شي 
> وكمان بحب النوم يعني ما بسهر كثير 
> راح احاول اسهر حتى الشروق


بانتظار الصور  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> وانتوا بعدكوا بتحكوا بهاذ الموضوع


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## keana

عندي صوره وحده 
والتانيه انشطبت عن جوالي 

عشان هيك خليها حتى اصورها

----------


## saousana

> عندي صوره وحده 
> والتانيه انشطبت عن جوالي 
> 
> عشان هيك خليها حتى اصورها


بستنى  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## keana

> بستنى


 

ولا يهمك بتموني

ان شاء الله طبعا

----------


## keana

في صوره للغروب وصوره للشروق

البطل الي بعرفها

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الصوره الاولى غروب

اما الصانيه شروق لما بيكون لون السما ازرق

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## keana

> الصوره الاولى غروب
> 
> اما الصانيه شروق لما بيكون لون السما ازرق


 
شطور 
الك جائزه من بنك الاردن بنك الشعب

----------


## saousana

> في صوره للغروب وصوره للشروق
> 
> البطل الي بعرفها


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شطور 
> الك جائزه من بنك الاردن بنك الشعب


لا...ما بتعامل معاه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مسامحك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا سهرت للصبح بس الجو بكون من الاخر 

عن قريب رح نزل الصور

----------


## renah

صراحه انا حاسه هلأ ما في حدا على المنتدى وين الي بيسهروا ولا بكره دوام؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Bl (14):

----------


## غسان

_ايااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام .. اياااااام_

----------


## saousana

[align=center]شو مال الكل اليوم بسترجع بالذكريات  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Db465236ff:  حاول ما تفكر كتير وتذكر  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  والله ايام

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
كنا يومها بنعمل احنا كعك العيد  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
قلبتو مواجعي  ... بدي ماما  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  
وبدي كعك العيد مو غلط كمان  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

يي بحياتي ما شفت هاد الموضوع :SnipeR (72): على كل انا جربتها مرة بس ماكملت لما صارت الساعة 5 نمت و راحت عليا الشروق و هلا ما فيني جربها لانو قبل ما حط راسي عالمخدة  بكون بعاشر نومة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مشكورة سوسن

----------


## nawayseh

والله الموضوع حلو كتير بس الاحلى انه قبل شروق الشمس بشويه 
يتوضى الواحد ويصلي الفجر وبعدين يتأمل الشروق يا الله ما احلاه صدقوني انا مجربه فعلا الانسان بحس براحه مش معقوله 
وَعَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهَا عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : « رَكْعَتَا الْفَجْرِ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا وَمَا فِيهَا »

----------


## تيتو

هاي كيفك أنوشة شو أخبارك

----------

